# Hall25's attempt of building a Winador...



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

I Wife got me a Koldfront 28 for Christmas. She must love me!!!:mrgreen:

I went to the "local" Woodwork store after calling them to make sure they had some SC being they are 45mins away. They had enough to make the trip worth it so Me and my Dad went up there and got what they had. like I said not enough to finish but enough to get me started...
Forrest You are the MAN!!!:bowdown::bowdown: your shelves are top notch and look AMAZING!!! Your Craftsmanship is untouchable I have always said that but I had to give this a go and see what happens...
I have not decided on what kind or color I want to do the fronts but I will figure it out soon...:twitch::suspicious::twitch:
I am a tad ******* so please don't judge some of my tools or methods...:biggrin:


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome


----------



## sierrawest (Jun 24, 2012)

That is fantastic... very close to what I want to do. I have the SC, just need the time to make it happen. Great job!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks rwally good brother I wish I had thwt kind of skill. I just got the same one for Christmas. How about i pay shippong both ways and you get more practice.:r:rofl: i kid of course think I'll take the easy way out and order them.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

copper0426 said:


> That looks rwally good brother I wish I had thwt kind of skill. I just got the same one for Christmas. How about i pay shippong both ways and you get more practice.:r:rofl: i kid of course think I'll take the easy way out and order them.


Congrats again to both of you.
Hall those trays look fine if you ask me !


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

sierrawest said:


> That is fantastic... very close to what I want to do. I have the SC, just need the time to make it happen. Great job!


It has been fun so far. I have always loved working with wood and doing projects so i am giving it a shot. good luck on your buid Bro!!!


copper0426 said:


> That looks rwally good brother I wish I had thwt kind of skill. I just got the same one for Christmas. How about i pay shippong both ways and you get more practice.:r:rofl: i kid of course think I'll take the easy way out and order them.


Haha..... Practice makes perfect...haha but I would have the Pro Forrest do em for Ya!!!


Bondo 440 said:


> Congrats again to both of you.
> Hall those trays look fine if you ask me !


Thanks Bro!!! I hope they come together as I see em in my mind.


Blueracer said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!!!

I am thinking of doing an Ebony Oak front with some silver pulls???


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

What are you going to use for humidification? I setup a 28 bottle Avanti last year. Took the easy route and found a 7 drawer humidor that fit nicely inside. Initially, I used a Hydra AM active humidifier, then when the weather changed last spring (less gas fired furnace running and more humidity in the house) I changed over to a bread pan with Kitty Litter in it. Figured I'd put the Hydra SM back in this when the cooler weather came and the natural gas furnace was getting some run time. Thus far the Kittly Litter is working fine and holding steady at 67% RH, so I'm staying with it - so simple.

Nice work on the project BTW. 

Yes, she loves you - that is a very pesonalized and thoughtful gift.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice job to me and you know i am a Master Carpenter by trade so i know what i am looking at!
And watch that ******* crack my girlfriend is a ******* LOL!
HAPPY NEW YEAR! Peace my brother!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dual-500 said:


> What are you going to use for humidification? I setup a 28 bottle Avanti last year. Took the easy route and found a 7 drawer humidor that fit nicely inside. Initially, I used a Hydra AM active humidifier, then when the weather changed last spring (less gas fired furnace running and more humidity in the house) I changed over to a bread pan with Kitty Litter in it. Figured I'd put the Hydra SM back in this when the cooler weather came and the natural gas furnace was getting some run time. Thus far the Kittly Litter is working fine and holding steady at 67% RH, so I'm staying with it - so simple.
> 
> Nice work on the project BTW.
> 
> Yes, she loves you - that is a very pesonalized and thoughtful gift.


I will be using KL. I will be using the left over SC to make a "behind the scene" set up to hide the plastic containers.

She also got me a autographed Ray Lewis Jersey!!!! She is one hellova a Wife n Woman!!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like a nice job to me and you know i am a Master Carpenter by trade so i know what i am looking at!
> And watch that ******* crack my girlfriend is a ******* LOL!
> HAPPY NEW YEAR! Peace my brother!


Thanks Tony!!! Nothing wrong with a little *******!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work! Can't wait to see how it looks when you put the fronts on!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Your wife sounds like an awesome lady! Your wineador looks great. I'm kinda jealous! lol I was thinking of doing shelf-building project for a coolidor we have... but then I faced reality and came to terms with the fact that I don't have the time or tools to do any such thing. Enjoy your project! It looks awesome so far!


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am thinking of building my own drawers also. I have the tools and capability just tough finding the spanish cedar around here. Nicely done lets see a pic when its all done to.


oh and Ray Lewis wish it were Ray Rice instead.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

shaun341 said:


> I am thinking of building my own drawers also. I have the tools and capability just tough finding the spanish cedar around here. Nicely done lets see a pic when its all done to.
> 
> oh and Ray Lewis wish it were Ray Rice instead.


Good luck on your build Bro!!! I will keep this updated as I get more done.

Rice my follow but I have always been I fan of defense. Even with the candy glute way the game has changed.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Today's progress....


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

That bad boy is looking great! I keep telling the wife I need to get into woodworking. My pops does it and can make very beautiful stuff for the house (for a lot cheaper than actually buying it also). I doubt I will have the same skills as you and my pops but I would love to give it a shot.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ While some pick it up faster than others, we all start at the beginning! I remember much of 7th grade wood shop and the instructor Mr. Gough telling us the first thing we needed to learn to do (after safety of course) was to learn to build a square box. How right he was, once you can build things square the rest comes as a natural evolution. For me it's basically been about cut and fit. How to make nice square cuts, of the proper dimensions - then assembly techniques.

The work Hall25 is doing on this project is real nice looking. He's clearly a skilled craftsman. :thumb:


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks really good brother!!!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

V-ret said:


> That bad boy is looking great! I keep telling the wife I need to get into woodworking. My pops does it and can make very beautiful stuff for the house (for a lot cheaper than actually buying it also). I doubt I will have the same skills as you and my pops but I would love to give it a shot.


I really enjoy it. Before I started my career I worked motly framing n trimming on houses. I really enjoied it.


Dual-500 said:


> ^ While some pick it up faster than others, we all start at the beginning! I remember much of 7th grade wood shop and the instructor Mr. Gough telling us the first thing we needed to learn to do (after safety of course) was to learn to build a square box. How right he was, once you can build things square the rest comes as a natural evolution. For me it's basically been about cut and fit. How to make nice square cuts, of the proper dimensions - then assembly techniques.
> 
> The work Hall25 is doing on this project is real nice looking. He's clearly a skilled craftsman. :thumb:


I wouldn't say craftsman....just a little skill Forrest is a real craftsman!!!



copper0426 said:


> That looks really good brother!!!!


Thanks Bro!!!

Got the rest if my SC hopefully get this puppy done this weekend!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just finished her up... I cheated a little and just bought that shelf from Home Depot and cut it to fit. But the rest I did myself. Just threw some pulls on the fronts I had laying around until I find the ones that grab my attention!!!
Now for the fun of filling it up!!! 
























Going to put the computer fans on the bottom of this little litter hider.









Home Depot shelf


































This on is twice as deep as the other three.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

That's awesome man! looks great. Enjoy it as I'm sure you will!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep up the good work brother .... that thing looks Awesome !!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Nice work Hall


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt4370 said:


> That's awesome man! looks great. Enjoy it as I'm sure you will!


Thanks Matt. I did enjoy the build.


falconman515 said:


> Keep up the good work brother .... that thing looks Awesome !!!


Thanks Chris's!!!


splattttttt said:


> Nice work Hall


Thanks Jack!!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Great wineador build! I think this is the first build I have seen where it wasn't just buying trays and putting them in with KL or beads lol. I just wish I was handy enough to do it myself but I chose to go with Chasidor and Forrest instead. Could have saved some money it seems haha.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Man, that is a great build! I'm really leaning on a wineador in the near future. Won't be making my shelves! They'll have to be ordered! :tongue1:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, that came out great! I'm going to need to convert one myself soon, but I'll definitely have to order my shelves and drawers or it would never be completed successfully! Lol

Great work!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Off Topic, 
I just noticed you are in Pueblo. My mom, sister and other family are in Canon City. My cousins husband was the cop who was shot on New Years day if you heard about it.

Sorry, back on topic. :focus:


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work! Hopefully I have a beautiful wineador like that one day.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> Great wineador build! I think this is the first build I have seen where it wasn't just buying trays and putting them in with KL or beads lol. I just wish I was handy enough to do it myself but I chose to go with Chasidor and Forrest instead. Could have saved some money it seems haha.


Thanks Tyler!!! I figured I would give her a try and thought I could get it done for a lil less then buying em. Not to much saving just the joy of doing it myself feels pretty good. It means I didn't waist all those years of labor outa high school...haha


fuente~fuente said:


> Man, that is a great build! I'm really leaning on a wineador in the near future. Won't be making my shelves! They'll have to be ordered! :tongue1:


Thanks Jason!!! I say get one!!! Forrest does amazing work!!!



HTML5 Gordon said:


> Wow, that came out great! I'm going to need to convert one myself soon, but I'll definitely have to order my shelves and drawers or it would never be completed successfully! Lol
> 
> Great work!


Thanks Eric!!!


RyanSK said:


> Nice work! Hopefully I have a beautiful wineador like that one day.


Thanks Ryan!!! It took me a while to pull the trigger but I am glad I have one now...just to fill her up. Haha


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great!! Might have to steal so e ideas there


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

xSentinelx said:


> Looks great!! Might have to steal so e ideas there


If ya have any questions feel free to hit me up. I did it with a table saw n a mightier saw.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

outstanding brother that is Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

copper0426 said:


> outstanding brother that is Absolutely Beautiful


Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Just out of interest, how was the cost of the Spanish Cedar and availability? I just picked up a Vinotemp 32 bottle off of Craigslist and this looks like a fun opportunity to customize my Wineador just how I'd like it.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Smoke0ne said:


> Just out of interest, how was the cost of the Spanish Cedar and availability? I just picked up a Vinotemp 32 bottle off of Craigslist and this looks like a fun opportunity to customize my Wineador just how I'd like it.


I was able to buy most if it from a kinda local woodworking shop. It was around $11 for a 4inch by 36inch stick. I ended up getting impacient and bought the rest if what I needed on amazon and overpaid a little but they had it on hand and ready to ship. I wanna say it was tyd same but tyd shipping was like $8. But I must say if you think you can make em...then do it. It was a fun project. Good luck if you choose to take it on and feel free to hit me up if you have any questions.


----------

